# Burn, obedience and protection



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

My first bred-by dog who I've raised and trained since birth, so I always feel particularly proud of even his smallest accomplishments. Its been a while since I've shared his videos, so I figured its about time!


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

WOW! That is amazing. What passion. Do you think they believe they have bitten the helper's arm off? In the first vid he flies over the jump and kicks out his hind legs just like a steeplechaser.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Awesome!!! Nice accomplishments, both of you. LOVE the name, he is gorgeous.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

What a handsome dog! You and he make a great team!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Very nice, you've got a lot to be proud of!


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

Beautiful dog, and awesome accomplishments!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

These vids are amazing. It's easy to see why you are so proud of him. 

@GatorDog, I'm a novice and love watching vids such as yours. I observed something in the second vid that starts at the 1:22 mark where Burn was in the down waiting for the helper to run. The helper seemed to be waiting for something so I kept rewinding to figure it out. It seemed to me that the helper waited until Burn was "completely gathered" (hind end still and quiet) and at that moment is when the helper ran and Burn took off like a rocket. It looked like that was the moment the helper was waiting for.

Did I see and interpret correctly because honestly, I got really excited that I noticed it. 

Thanks for sharing your vids. You and Burn make a great team.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Heartandsoul said:


> These vids are amazing. It's easy to see why you are so proud of him.
> 
> @GatorDog, I'm a novice and love watching vids such as yours. I observed something in the second vid that starts at the 1:22 mark where Burn was in the down waiting for the helper to run. The helper seemed to be waiting for something so I kept rewinding to figure it out. It seemed to me that the helper waited until Burn was "completely gathered" (hind end still and quiet) and at that moment is when the helper ran and Burn took off like a rocket. It looked like that was the moment the helper was waiting for.
> 
> ...


Thank you! You are correct. In the down, Burn still had his hind end raised just slightly, in anticipation of running. The helper waited until he had fully settled into the position before rewarding him with the escape bite.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for verifying. I'm kind of doing a happy dance because there was an explanation in another thread about capping, well, where that was so fresh in my mind and then seeing your vid, it was a sweet "ah ha" moment.


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Good looking dog


----------

